# Hanky Panky Pie



## smile4loubie (Apr 16, 2010)

I've just made Hanky Panky Pie.

Its a chocolate mousse on a biscuit base & is gorgeous!!!!!!!! 

I love the name of it esp as the dreaded D should supposedly make it off limits!

Thank you Alison for the chocomouse recipe =) 

xxx


----------



## D_G (Apr 16, 2010)

That sounds realy nice! maybe you should post the recipe....


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 17, 2010)

Diabetic_gal10 said:


> That sounds realy nice! maybe you should post the recipe....


for the choco mousse check the other thread but for the base crush up biscuits. Put some butter in a pan and melt then and biscuits and mix well. Pour into cake tin and flatten out so its firm put in fridge to set. Its hard to say how much biscuit and butter as it depends on cake tin and how thick you want the base. Once you've made the choco pour on top.  put back in fridge for 2-3 hours to set. Then enjoy  xx


----------



## am64 (Apr 17, 2010)

now that does sound yummy xxx


----------



## D_G (Apr 17, 2010)

Deffo gonna try this! thanks x


----------



## ypauly (Apr 17, 2010)

I like the idea of this too.


----------



## smile4loubie (Apr 20, 2010)

we ended up freezing it so the mouse was more like an areo icecream =) x


----------

